# Platy fry!!



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

Was cleaning a filter in one of my tanks today, and saw two platy fry in there. 
I put the two in my spare small aquarium, but I can't see any more in the tank where their mom is. Lots of plant hiding places there....

I hope they're in the aquarium still alive and hiding somewhere. My question is how do I get food to them if they're inside the plants? Should I even bother dropping fry food/powdering up flakes for them, or will they munch on leaves or something?

thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Depends on how sucessful you want to be on raising them - meself, I don't have time for fry, so if they ever happen (well, anything but the L260s), I'll let them fend for them selves - which naturally leads to a high mortality rate. Feed them specifically, and many more of them will survive.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

when I put hem into a species tank, which now contains a molly, I think, and betta. they prospered. Now the betta thins the population.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yay platy fry!

I rescued four from my canister filter not long ago....let them keep my small 10g cycled...low and behold, more fry!

I wouldn't go out of your way to keep them alive. They are actually pretty hardy little buggers. I have about 40 of them swimming around in java moss and stuff. They have to be like 2 weeks old now, and I haven't fed them a thing. 

If you want them to live, just give them a hiding place. Even a high mortality rate doesn't mean much when you are dealing with platies. They make up for it by reproducing at an ungodly rate.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

congrats!!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Chris S said:


> reproducing at an ungodly rate.


Understatement. I have a shelter for them, but if my bettas get them, then they feed my betta. As long as I don't see it happen.


----------



## Billy Fisher (Apr 16, 2009)

I actually had a similar situation about a month ago. I bought three Platys, from the Aquatics Shop. I then looked at the plastic bag when I arrived home, and underneath the Platys were about 25 fry! I then put the fry in a breeding box, and the adults into the tank. Then, the next day, only one of the Platys were left, and I couldn't see the other two. Anyway, to answer your question, Platys and Swordtails are prolific livebearer breeders. Your fry must have got sucked into the filter, and your adult(s) must have died in the same way as mine.


----------

